# Stuck oil pump



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm pretty mad right now, but pretty sure it's all on me. Late Monday night I finally had my rebuilt 326 ready to go, the last thing I did was install the dizzy and get it close to the timing. I needed to wrap up to go on the road a couple days, but thought I'd kick it over just to see if anything burped, and the good news is it started instantly and ran beautifully. I checked the timing real quick and shut it down, maybe 3 minutes run time. The next day I realized I didn't look at oil pressure, so when I went back out yesterday and started it again, I looked right away at the gage, and no oil pressure. As I was pulling the distributor to spin the oil pump, I noticed it wasn't all the way down on the flange. I thought I got it to click down on the intermediate shaft when I installed it, but apprently not. So I think the dizzy spent 3 minutes spinning on top of the oil pump shaft. Now I can spin the shaft loosely with light pressure on a screwdriver, but if I push down the shaft feels like it drops down in one spot and engages and the pump doesn't move.

I've resigned myself to pulling the motor and replacing the pump (@#$%^&*), but thought I'd post this anyway in case there's something I missed.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Keep in mind that the stock oil pump shaft has "ears" on it and needs to go in correctly. Did you install it from the bottom up or did you drop it in from the top down?

I can't imagine why the pump will not turn IF it is engaged in the shaft. As you can see, there is the slot where the oil pump's gear shaft will fit into the base of the oil pump shaft, then distributor slips down over the other end. My thinking is that maybe you have the factory shaft inserted from the top down and it is hanging up on the "ears." You can grind off the "ears" and use the shaft by inserting it from the top down - BUT do not drop it as it can wind up in the oil pan. 

The other shaft in the photo is an aftermarket hardened oil pump shaft which is what I used. Notice it is the same size all the way down, no "ears" or enlarged bottom end. If you did not purchased an aftermarket hardened shaft to replace the factory piece, I would do so, especially if you used the 60PSI oil pump.

This is just my opinion on it, which may be wrong, but something to check. :thumbsup:

PS: It has always been my experience that when I rush something - something always goes wrong on me. :yesnod: If it wasn't for bad luck, I wouldn't have any luck.


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

That's the one on the left, Jim, upside down. I think the engine building installed it correctly from the bottom, I can't pull it up more than 3/4" with a magnet before the ears bump. If I could get my fingers on it, I could feel if it's engaging the pump or not. I feel like when I pick it up with a telescoping magnet, I can wiggle the top around some, which tells me the bottom is wiggling around, too. I bought the pump, gaskets and the priming tool, I'll try the priming tool (gently) and see what happens. 

Thanks, will keep you posted.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Good idea. Remove the valve covers and spin the pump (counter clockwise) with your priming tool and see if you get oil squirting at the tops of the rockers. If you do, then perhaps you just have a faulty oil pressure gauge. I hope that's all it is.

Bear


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm getting close to this point myself. So the ears you're referring to are the two small pieces sticking out as in the left photo and those go up? The purpose of those are to keep the shaft from falling through to the oil pan?
Thanks. TJ


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

tjs72goat said:


> I'm getting close to this point myself. So the ears you're referring to are the two small pieces sticking out as in the left photo and those go up? The purpose of those are to keep the shaft from falling through to the oil pan?
> Thanks. TJ


Oil pump shaft with the "ears" goes in from the bottom. Then the oil pump/gasket is installed. The "ears" keep the oil pump shaft locked into the oil pump.

But, if you goofed and bolted up the oil pump first, you can drop the shaft in from the top, but you want to grind off the "ears" or get an aftermarket shaft which typically is smooth and is not made with the "ears." It is always a good thing to replace the oil pump shaft with a good hardened steel aftermarket shaft just for insurance purposes.

Now if you get an aftermarket shaft with no "ears" and insert it from the bottom while building your engine, it will drop out the other side because you don't have those "ears" to hold it in place.


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

After talking to my engine builder, I checked to see if the shaft might have got pulled off the oil pump. Since I can't get my fingers down in there, I got a piece of plastic pipe with a slightly smaller ID than the OD of the shaft and slid it snugly over the shaft. When I first got it on, the pipe was way over to one side of the distributor hole, which means the shaft was crooked and probably off the pump. So I lifted and wiggled, parallel to the slot and perpendicular since I didn't know which shaft I had, until it seemed to drop onto the right place. Now the pipe was centered in the distributor hole. Got my priming tool in the mail and gave it a spin and viola, oil in the rockers! I lifted and wiggled some more to make sure it was secure, primed it some more and then my distributor slipped right on. Fired right up, runs great and makes 60+ lbs oil pressure! Can't tell you how happy I am I don't have to pull this motor, again.

Thanks for your previous feedback.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

OK, sounds like you got the problem solved and all is well - no harm done.

The Pontiac oil pump has a pin on the top of the pump's gear shaft (see photo) which fits up into a corresponding hole in the oil pump shaft. (Have also seen an additional plastic coupler/collar used where they go together) This pin is what keeps it from sliding sideways or falling off. It must have jumped off prior to you inserting the distributor and might be why the dist. did not seat. Strange things like this happen - as it goes for me anyway. :yesnod:


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Thank you for that clarification of the ears on the shaft.


----------

